# Parts help.



## Mike Craig (Jun 7, 2019)

I have an old Kubota L345DT and i need to find a tie rod and drag link. Cant find one ANYWHERE. Help please. Thanks.


----------



## Spikes (Sep 1, 2010)

What's Kubota's P/N for it? (available on Kubota USA website)


----------



## Mike Craig (Jun 7, 2019)

No idea. Noone can find them. Kubota says no luck anywhere.


----------



## Spikes (Sep 1, 2010)

A quick look at the Kubota illustrated parts list for your model shows P/N's 38630-44780 (right hand) and 38630-44790 (left hand). Try Messicks, I have good luck with them.

Edit: 35350-43960 looks like the drag link


----------



## Spikes (Sep 1, 2010)




----------

